# Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets - Great book for any new trader



## >Apocalypto< (22 March 2007)

I just bought Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets by John J Murphy

Fantastic book for anyone new to trading!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*

Forgot to add it was $109 from Borders and no i dont work for Borders ha ha ha

Reeally great book covers all parts of T/A and shows the differnces between a chartist and technician.

 :band


----------



## CanOz (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> Forgot to add it was $109 from Borders and no i dont work for Borders ha ha ha
> 
> Reeally great book covers all parts of T/A and shows the differnces between a chartist and technician.
> 
> :band




Is it for more than the beginner level? I mean does it go a bit futher than the basics?

Would you mind giving a list of the contents?

Cheers,


----------



## wayneL (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> ...shows the differnces between a chartist and technician.
> 
> :band



Interesting point.

I've had the same idea bouncing around, what is the difference according to the author?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Interesting point.
> 
> I've had the same idea bouncing around, what is the difference according to the author?




It covers all tech analysis wave, market profile, indicators, ma's dow theory, volume analysis. 

guys, link to reviews from amazon below check it out and see weather it is for you or not

http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Analysis-Financial-Markets-Comprehensive/dp/0735200661

enjoy!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> It covers all tech analysis wave, market profile, indicators, ma's dow theory, volume analysis.
> 
> guys, link to reviews from amazon below check it out and see weather it is for you or not
> 
> ...




Also I am sure available from our own Aussie Stock Forum bookstore.
Scroll down through home page and click.

Garpal


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Also I am sure available from our own Aussie Stock Forum bookstore.
> Scroll down through home page and click.
> 
> Garpal




I had a look Garpal and i could not see it so narrrrrrr   

maybe admin should look to add it??


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> Forgot to add it was $109 from Borders and no i dont work for Borders ha ha ha
> 
> Reeally great book covers all parts of T/A and shows the differnces between a chartist and technician.
> 
> :band




It's cheaper in the bookshop: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. And knowing that a small percentage of the sale will help to support ASF instead of a large bookshop chain will give you a warm, fuzzy feeling too.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> It's cheaper in the bookshop: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets




That is a good price, I saw it in Borders in Brisbane last weekend for much more. Its a classic, essential text for anyone interested in charting/TA. Its been updated recently from the edition I bought 12-15 years ago.

Garpal


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*

Thank you Garpal I agree it is a great book.  



*All I am trying to do is tell you about a good book were you get it from what price u pay is up to each of u so just look at it if you want to and if u like it get it.

Thats it!*

Is it in the shop??

Peace out


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> Thank you Garpal I agree it is a great book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you like Murphy, you may like to draw some charts by hand from AFR or The Australian prices. 

I found him to be a purist on price and volume. I did it as part of an ATAA course through SIA and found it very interesting, to plot the market moves in longhand on graph paper. 

It gives you a totally new perspective on charts as we see them today, downloadable. 

Garpal


----------



## wayneL (22 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> It covers all tech analysis wave, market profile, indicators, ma's dow theory, volume analysis.
> 
> guys, link to reviews from amazon below check it out and see weather it is for you or not
> 
> ...



Thanks, but didn't answer my question.

What is the difference between a technician and a chartist?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Thanks, but didn't answer my question.
> 
> What is the difference between a technician and a chartist?




Charlie Chan jumps off a bicycle and says to a Professor of Philosophy, what am I an acrobat or a clown. 

Who cares what the Professor thinks. Certaintly not CC. He cycles off.

Any difference is not material. 

Perhaps a technician uses subsets of price/volume/time more than a chartist. A chartist by defintion looks at charts, price and volume , although indicators may place him or her into a technician role !!.

Profit is all however.

Charlie Chan always manages to remount his bicycle and cycle off no matter what the circumstances.

He is a chartist.!!

Garpal


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> Any difference is not material.
> Garpal



True

But I need the answer for my new book I'm writing - "Stock Market Pedogoguery"


----------



## coyotte (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Thanks, but didn't answer my question.
> 
> What is the difference between a technician and a chartist?




To quote from the book:

"All Chartists are Technicians, but not all Technicians are Chartists"

He is basically saying in a long winded section about nothing, that Chartists draw and read Charts but Technicians also use statistical, quantitative analyst and may not use charts -- also goes on how they develop systems etc.

Much ado about nothing really --- just filler material.

Good overall book -- but it is US based.
Edward's is the bible though.


Cheers


----------



## lesm (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> True
> But I need the answer for my new book I'm writing - "Stock Market Pedogoguery"



Wayne,

Are you going to go on the Seminar circuit as well.

  :


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				lesm said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> 
> Are you going to go on the Seminar circuit as well.



Yer! My seminar is called "Stuff you didn't know you didn't know and will never use"

Hurry! Filling fast! :


----------



## lesm (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Yer! My seminar is called "Stuff you didn't know you didn't know and will never use"
> 
> Hurry! Filling fast! :



Sounds like an interesting seminar, but maybe you are being a bit too honest.

Remember, you have to charge at least $5,000 or everyone will think it's too cheap and you will have a poor attendance.

   :


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2007)

Wayne,

Make sure your book has a chapter titled: "Putting it all together"


----------



## Joe Blow (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> But I need the answer for my new book I'm writing - "Stock Market Pedogoguery"




How about "Stock Market Pedogoguery for Fun and Profit"


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> How about "Stock Market Pedogoguery for Fun and Profit"



Oooo yeah! I'll be able to charge at least $50 more than Murphy with a title like that


----------



## Knobby22 (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> True
> 
> But I need the answer for my new book I'm writing - "Stock Market Pedogoguery"




Like the title, to expand it a little:-

"The pendantic education method to avoiding pergatory while speculating on the stockmarket."


----------



## RichKid (23 March 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Interesting point.
> 
> I've had the same idea bouncing around, what is the difference according to the author?



Hi Wayne (aka Dr Options- you may need to brand yourself like this this to sell your course)

I've been interested in this issue (technician or chartist), pops up in other fields of study too- perhaps the former is seen to be rigid and 'scientific' (confined by strict rules and theories?) while the other has a creative aspect and could truly to said to involve an artistic or intuitive element which accommodates inspiration and 'gut feel'. Not sure if Murphy takes the same view.

Perhaps we are brushing against parts of the mechanical vs discretionary debate??


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 March 2007)

Some titles for future book writers:

"Options -the Opus Dei way" 

"Trendlines, trees and trains - amazing similarities of nature" 

"The science of the moving average - for investors with time to spare"  

"The art of stock forum justification - an essential guide for proving oneself to the masses"  

"Stock market egos - a study into human nature"

I am bored.......


----------



## investforwealth (14 April 2007)

*Re: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets. Great book for any new trader*



Trade_It said:


> *All I am trying to do is tell you about a good book were you get it from what price u pay is up to each of u so just look at it if you want to and if u like it get it.
> 
> Thats it!*
> Peace out




The price you pay is definitely up to you, maybe a little like putting your orders in at limit as opposed to putting them in at market.  You'd have to be a little bit silly to pay more than you have to, though!

Borders is a great book shop!  But if you're after books about investing/trading or finance or anything else to do with making money, including real estate, you simply cannot go past the ASF bookshop.  I've said this before, and I'll probably say it again... I've compared the price of books in many places, and simply cannot find any cheaper titles than those in the ASF bookshop.

I sometimes wander into Borders (when I'm in the big smoke), or my local Dymocks or Angus & Robertson to check out the new titles available as it's a good opportunity to flick through them and get a feel for the content.  But I've given up wasting my money by paying more than I have to, so I come home and order them online.  

On most titles, you'll save the $6.50 postage and handling charge and then some.  And that charge remains the same, whether you buy one book, or 20 (and I know that for a fact; the order before my last was for 20).  If you do order more than 1 title and they don't have everything in stock at the time of your order, they'll send out what they have immediately and then send on the rest as they arrive from the publishers.  They send out "overnight" on Australian Air Express and package the books extremely well.

If you haven't checked out the ASF bookshop, go have a browse!  You might be surprised at the scope and breadth of titles available and books aren't all they sell either.  There's a great range of multimedia training materials and more software than you'd ever need.  They offer trial versions of lots of software, and with many books you'll get reviews and reader comments; some even offer sample chapters.

I don't work for, nor am affiliated with the ASF bookshop or Moneybags, except in the capacity of an extremely satisfied customer. 

While we're on the topic of great books for any new investor... try Dr. Van K. Tharp's _Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom_. It's now in its second edition, published this year.  I'd consider it one of the "bibles" of trading and *essential* reading for any new trader.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 September 2007)

> While we're on the topic of great books for any new investor... try Dr. Van K. Tharp's Trade Your Way to Financial Freedom. It's now in its second edition, published this year. I'd consider it one of the "bibles" of trading and essential reading for any new trader.




Van Tharp really did nothing for me read trade your way to $$ freedom. Have it in my shelf it's up sale if any wants it as I will never read it again.

He should write a book called, do exactly the reverse of what I did to become a successful trader.

No offense Tharp groupies but if u never master it how can u be a expert at it?


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 September 2007)

Trade_It said:


> No offense Tharp groupies but if u never master it how can u be a expert at it?




It's a good question isn't it?  Maybe you can ask this guy?

http://www.uq.edu.au/health/docs/2006/JohnBuchanan.pdf

He seems to be doing alright, considering he's never played cricket at Test level.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 September 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> It's a good question isn't it?  Maybe you can ask this guy?
> 
> http://www.uq.edu.au/health/docs/2006/JohnBuchanan.pdf
> 
> He seems to be doing alright, considering he's never played cricket at Test level.




LOL good stuff ASX,

But that dose not change my opinion mate 

I prefer to focus and learn from the legands Livermore, Gann, Wyckoff to name a couple.


good trading


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 September 2007)

I couldn't care less about your opinion Trade_it, unless you were monologuing you asked a question, I gave you an answer that included an example (the best kind).  So the book didn't strike a chord for you.  You should try critiquing the book instead of the man.  People who critique the person over the ideas often do so because they lack the ability to discern whether the ideas have merit.

Good luck doing the opposite of what Van Tharp recommends and becoming a successful trader...you'll be _fading_ common sense IMO.  It could work


----------



## nizar (7 September 2007)

Trade_It said:


> Van Tharp really did nothing for me read trade your way to $$ freedom. Have it in my shelf it's up sale if any wants it as I will never read it again.
> 
> He should write a book called, do exactly the reverse of what I did to become a successful trader.
> 
> No offense Tharp groupies but if u never master it how can u be a expert at it?




Well, each to his own i guess.
I got a great deal out of Van Tharp's book. I recommend it to anybody i know wanting to start trading.


----------



## wavepicker (7 September 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> I couldn't care less about your opinion Trade_it, unless you were monologuing you asked a question, I gave you an answer that included an example (the best kind).  So the book didn't strike a chord for you.  You should try critiquing the book instead of the man.  People who critique the person over the ideas often do so because they lack the ability to discern whether the ideas have merit.
> 
> Good luck doing the opposite of what Van Tharp recommends and becoming a successful trader...you'll be _fading_ common sense IMO.  It could work




Not wishing to get into a bum fight with you guys, after reading Van Tharps book multiple times I totally agree with Trade It. Van Tharp has failed miserably as trader in the past, just like Jack Sshwagger did.

I beleive trading is journey into self discovery and one has to develop the right mindset. As such a mentor(a trader who knows his craft well and has much experience in markets) can save much time in the school of hard knocks. Douglas's book "Trading The Zone" I found more useful for the type of trading I do.

There were some quite useful chapters in Van Tharps book, especially re position sizing, which got me interested into looking into this more deeply a few yesrs ago, but overall I have no interest in it.

But if you are a mechanical guy and interested in that type of approach then you may beg to differ.

Cheers


----------

